# Inbreeding?



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Goliath really wants a girlfriend. His breeder has international championship Maltese. She offered me a female with one grandfather from Goli's bloodlines. Is this acceptable breeding? Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you asking if the bitch's pedigree is ok or if you can breed the two dogs? If you are asking if you can breed the two dogs, you have a LOT more to take into consideration before you even get to a common ancestor and pedigree research.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 13 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649924


> Are you asking if the bitch's pedigree is ok or if you can breed the two dogs? If you are asking if you can breed the two dogs, you have a LOT more to take into consideration before you even get to a common ancestor and pedigree research.[/B]


Goliath has 12 champions in his pedigree. The bitch's parents also hold many championships from the US, Peru and Mexico. They both have excellent configuration, pigmentation and coats. They are healty, happy, playful dogs. 

According to a Mexican Kennel Club judge who lives in a nearby city, I have the only Maltese in the state where I live at the absolute south end of Mexico. I wish I had other owners here, but I need to rely on Spoiled Maltese.

What else do I need to know?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Oct 13 2008, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649973


> What else do I need to know?[/B]


What are their strengths and weaknesses conformation-wise? What faults need improving on? Will breeding to each other improve upon the faults of each or double up? What about their weaknesses? Don't want to double up on those. 

How are their patellae? What are their bile acids? History of health in both pedigrees? How far back can you get a detailed account? 

To be honest, it very rarely works out to purchase a puppy bitch just to breed to your male...if this is an adult female that the breeder has decided would be a good breeding selection, then yes, I'd consider it if the other things fell in place (health, complementing each other structurally).


----------

